# Has anyone seen this...



## fordsnake (Nov 18, 2013)

I need this crank and sprocket to finish a project.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

mines skip..... but I need mine.....


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, there was a 1" and 1/2" set up. I need the 1/2"...  Nice Pope fork!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow! Great bicycle!
Brian,
Can you tell us about it?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Yeah, there was a 1" and 1/2" set up. I need the 1/2"...  Nice Pope fork!




Thanks Carlton. Do you think it is a Pope? Someone else thought maybe a Cleveland.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not sure about the bike...the crank assembly is a D & J and the fork sure looks like a Pope design...and we certainly know how the Colonel was about his patents!


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 18, 2013)

Pope owned Cleveland too.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Pope owned Cleveland too.




..well there you go-


----------



## Iverider (Nov 18, 2013)

Yep! That turned out Nice Bri! Someone mentioned that that fork was used on Indians as well. Glad it's in good hands!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Yep! That turned out Nice Bri! Someone mentioned that that fork was used on Indians as well. Glad it's in good hands!




...thanks Brian. Maybe I should do an Allstate avatar...


----------



## chitown (Nov 18, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Pope owned Cleveland too.




CCM built Cleveland???

From 1918 CCM catalog


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2013)

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 18, 2013)

*A match, kinda sorta*

Not sure if this is what your looking for b/c it's a skip. Just took apart a 1920's ladies bike and this was on it.


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Nov 18, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> Not sure if this is what your looking for b/c it's a skip. Just took apart a 1920's ladies bike and this was on it.




LOL love the photobomb by your dog!


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 18, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> Not sure if this is what your looking for b/c it's a skip. Just took apart a 1920's ladies bike and this was on it.




Thanks, but that's not it!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 18, 2013)

*Lolol*



Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> LOL love the photobomb by your dog!




She TOTALLY photo bombed this one! That's "Bootsy", she's always  all up in my business around the bikes.
No prob on the try for the sprocket


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 18, 2013)

bricycle said:


> mines skip..... but I need mine.....




Can I have it?


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 18, 2013)

chitown said:


> CCM built Cleveland???
> 
> From 1918 CCM catalog




Pope evidently had a deal with CCM as I've seen badges & bikes with both CCM & Columbia stamped on the head badge too but Pope owned the rights to the names Cleveland, Columbia, & many others from around the TOC.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 18, 2013)

I thought LeBron owned Cleveland......?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 19, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I thought LeBron owned Cleveland......?




awwwh, a a a a jokester!!!!!!


----------

